

Ask HN: How is my new book's landing page? - thebiglebrewski

Hey, I saw that one user who get some pretty amazing feedback on his landing page. I was wondering if I could get some thoughts on mine? I&#x27;m writing a book on Linux for Hobbyists to get the casual Raspberry Pi, Chromebook, and cloud Linux box crowd a good introductory text.<p>Your thoughts are much appreciated!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;linuxforhobbyists.com
======
kromodor
Hello,

It looks good as a style. I like that. I think the style fits the audience.
But I am a sucky graphic designer.

However it's not immediately known that what you offer is a book (at least in
the medium of a book).

If people visit the page without a context, they might not expect a book at
the end of the page. You prepared us here that the page is about a book, but
will that be the case with everyone visiting it?

You can do a little quick research to see if random people get what is this
about.

[https://usabilityhub.com/](https://usabilityhub.com/) provides 5 seconds
tests - people see the page for 5 sec and they answer a simple question, for
example - "what is this page about" or something like that. The 5 sec tests
are pretty cheap. Last time used that site you could trade making 1 test for
someone else for 1 participant for your test.

10 people should be enough to spot patterns.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thanks so much! I completely agree that people may not know that it's a book.
I'm going to work on that.

------
anigbrowl
It's great - you could safely leave it as-is. I could have used a friendly-
sounding text like this when I got into Linux way back when so I'm sure it'll
be a big help to a new geeration of users.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thanks so much! I appreciate your comment. I thought the same thing which is
why I'm writing it. When I got into this it just seemed like all the resources
assumed a ton of knowledge.

------
whisdol
I find the text to lack a bit of contrast that makes it just a little hard to
read. Other than that, I like the design and the contents, it's intriguing!

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Good to know! Which text specifically - all of it, or in a specific section?

~~~
whisdol
I think the headlines are generally okay, but the "text" sections are a bit
too soft. For me, the grey is just a little bit too light. Same for the text
on the orange background, but the headlines are okay here, too. One exception:
the headlines at the top (orange background with picture), for me that's a
little hard to read too.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Cool - thank you for the feedback! I will take it into consideration as I
redesign.

------
aepearson
Simple and directly to the point - I think it's great. If I was in the market
I would certainly pre order.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thank you! I appreciate your feedback =)

